# Pwn2own-Fazit: "Mac hacken macht Spaß, Windows ist harte Arbeit"



## Newsfeed (23 März 2009)

Beim Pwn2own-Wettbewerb auf der Sicherheitskonferenz CanSecWest gab es nach dem Fiasko für die Browser-Hersteller keine weiteren Überraschungen - außer man bewertet das Ausbleiben von Smartphone-Hacks als solche.

Weiterlesen...


----------

